# Should I



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

so tell me should I trade my PX4 40cs&w for a M&p 40S&W?

I really like the way the m&P feels.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Not unless you want to. Every gun I have ever sold or traded I regret it .


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I don;t know if you should trade, but you SHOULD get an M&P.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I held both and I am partial to the M&P. 

The grip is much better to me, and it just seems like there is too much going on with the PX4. It has a wide grip, DA with de cocker..... I dunno, PX4 = cheaper M&P = comfy (to me) both of them will go bang for sure.:smt023


----------

